# KTS coilovers vs. Koni Yellows and Ground Control



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Okay, I was planning on getting the KTS coilovers from SPL, but a couple of my friends are suggesting Koni Yellows with something like 450/400 eibach race springs with Ground Control sleeves. The KTS coilovers are 448/336. I'm going to be doing road racing maybe once a month and a lot of canyon driving with the occasional parking lot drift. Comfort is of little concer to me and they are both priced similarly, so it's not a big deal. Koni also has an enticing warranty. My question is which would be better for me? I was really leaning toward the KTS, but after talking with a few of my friends, I would like some other opinions.


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

from what i remember the koni yellows are really expensive for struts (i guess its the price of the warranty). they're almost the price of entry level coilovers. i've also heard bad reviews on eibach springs. 

if i were you i would go for the spl coilovers. i've heard many good reviews about them.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Koni's OR the Tokico will do everything you want. Koni's is what the JDM track cars use and Tokico is what you would have got from NISSAN for NISMO upgrade.
KTS are mid line and will do for over 90% of the community, as most do not come close to a track unless it has a train on it..


----------

